# VB 30 Can Prices



## bidgeeman (9/5/15)

Hi,
I just joined and wanted to share an animated complaint to Carelton United Breweries about changing the prices of VB 30 can cartons from week o week by as much as 10 bucks and it sucks! They must be making a fortune.....anyways. Please check out the video and feel free to send it to any of your non home brewer mates.


https://youtu.be/yRGF-DKbD58

Cheers
Dave


----------



## nosco (9/5/15)

Not sure why anyone would pay $50 let alone $60 for VB. Theres plenty of better beers around for that price but if i dont have any beer of my own or im not drinking anything special then i go for a generic euro swill for under $40. Tastes a bit better and is about what you should pay. Been a long time since i drank a VB.


----------



## Kingy (10/5/15)

Havnt watched video yet as im lying in bed. I used to drink vb cans exclusively. When i first joined this forum in 2006 my name was kingveebee lol. I cant even drink one can now. Back then i remember getting 2 x30cans for $60.
I can get 
coopers pale ale for $44 bux at my local and enjoy every mouthful. And a largy for $6 after work somedays comes with a free reusable thick glass crown seal bottle.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/5/15)

Why does the ad blame CUB? It's the retailers who are playing with the price and this isn't a thing that happens exclusively to VB.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Why does the ad blame CUB? It's the retailers who are playing with the price and this isn't a thing that happens exclusively to VB.


Yep

Case in point. 

2 bottle shops here both sell Wild Turkey & Maker Mark. One week the WT is $49 and MM is $44, the other sell it at WT $44 & WT $49, the next week they swap around


----------



## panzerd18 (10/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Why does the ad blame CUB? It's the retailers who are playing with the price and this isn't a thing that happens exclusively to VB.


I know, the whole youtube video must be a joke, because the retailer is setting the price up and down, not CUB which just sets a single RRP.


----------



## mwd (10/5/15)

For the price do yourself a favour and buy a 30 can case of Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale Ale it is beut and has the hops that LCPA should have. Available at Dans but don't tell anybody.


----------



## Dave70 (12/5/15)

Since when did they ramp up VD back to 4.9%? 
Interesting.
Is it possible to re-culture the yeast from the cans? 
Hope so, cos I've got a some stale pale malt, LDME and POR I was going to throw in the bin that would go well in a clone.


----------



## mr_wibble (12/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> Since when did they ramp up VD back to 4.9%?
> Interesting.


I think there was such a backlash against changing an iconic brand recipe, they were left with no choice.
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/vb-back-to-full-strength-20120904-25c72.html


----------



## Dave70 (12/5/15)

*Not only will the recipe be original, but Victoria Bitter will also return its old packaging, with the name Victoria Bitter, and tag line "a hard earned thirst".*

Yep, More alcohol and catchy slogans.
Sofistimacated.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

You can get it milking a cow.


----------



## NewtownClown (12/5/15)

The boy isn't looking for beer; he seeks a cheap alcohol delivery system


----------



## sponge (12/5/15)

I don't think I've ever seen anything on AHB about a cheap alcohol delivery system..

Nor beer or brewing for that matter.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/5/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> For the price do yourself a favour and buy a 30 can case of Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale Ale it is beut and has the hops that LCPA should have. Available at Dans but don't tell anybody.


if only LCPA came in cans, its a superior beer.


----------



## Dave70 (12/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You can get it milking a cow.


Alternative methods by which one can get it.

*cue the theme from The Magnificent Seven* 


*The VB Song*
You can get it jumpin'
You can get it pumpin'
You can get it pressin' a suit
A hard earned thirst needs a big cold beer
And the best cold beer's VIC
A LONG COLD VIC
You can get it liftin'
You can get it shiftin'
You can get it any old how

Matter o' fact, I got it now 

VIC BITTER!


----------



## sponge (12/5/15)

God I could go a warm, flat bitter right about now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Dave70 said:


> An alternative
> 
> *cue the theme from The Magnificent Seven*
> 
> ...


I will pass on a long cold one.... h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/15)

One of the best VB substitues was Dan Murphy's Tun Bitter 5.0 in the green tin, not the 4.0 in the red tin. Don't know if you can still get it, but it was almost an exact copy of VB - Bought a carton for a road trip a couple of years ago and I didn't mind it, not a bad motel quaffing beer at the end of a day's travelling and no desire to go out foraging for anything better.





ed: it was about $35 from what I remember


----------



## manticle (12/5/15)

Tun is available. First and last time I tried it it was like glue in a can. I'll drink most things - enjoy a cold MB at a hot BBQ for example but that shite was awful.


----------



## Lincoln2 (12/5/15)

No Tun for me ever again. Bribie, you're a dirty degenerate.

I remember getting a carton of XXXX heavy tinnies for $20 when I were a lad. The good old days.


----------



## mwd (12/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> if only LCPA came in cans, its a superior beer.


IMO Spearhead is better very good for a 'budget' craft beer except it comes in 330ml cans or bottles which is a waste.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/5/15)

Coopers Mild at my nearest Bottle shop $34.....

Sheaf Stout 6pack $17

Evans & Tate 2013 Shiraz $12



To be honest...I dont even know what they charge for VB......Its in the coolroom out of site


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/15)

I'll bring Tun to Grafton next year and sneak it into Coopers glasses.


----------



## komodo (13/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Why does the ad blame CUB? It's the retailers who are playing with the price and this isn't a thing that happens exclusively to VB.



This is not entirely true. Whilst yes the retailers will play with the price the brand will offer deals to their resellers.
My wife used to work in this industry.
They will do things like offer a certain buy quantity to get a certain buy price for a certain period. Naturally the two giants in the supermarket industry have huge buying power that independants and the smaller chains can't match so certain offers would be offered exclusively to them too so that they too could compete against the big two.
They also do things like specialised packaging of certain product to certain buying groups too "exclusive" branding/packaging etc.

So whilst YES ultimately its upto the retailers to pass on savings a lot of the time those savings come from the suppliers themselves and they do it to get more predictable sales throughout the year.
They also do POS merchandising on behalf of the stores and provide planograms to entice buyers to buy their preffered sellers etc (and then there are the in store shit fights between merchandisers/reps of opposing companies fighting for their space)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/15)

I know here than a lot of publicans buy spirits from Dans because it is cheaper then buying from their own wholesaler...I have even been shown the Liquormart wholesale catalog....and they are dearer than Dan's retail price

Something definately not right with that picture


----------



## Brew Forky (13/5/15)

I bought a red carton of Tun once and it was so unpleasnant, I would have swapped the whole case with someone for a 6 pack of Vaginal Backwash.

Sometimes the breweries have sales, so if you buy a certain amount of pallets you get them at a cheaper price and this saving can be passed onto the consumer. You can actually buy beer cheaper at a merchant than what brewery charges it's customers. There is also a recommended retail price, so it is the store that changes the prices in relation to the OP.


----------



## Topher (13/5/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> For the price do yourself a favour and buy a 30 can case of Cricketers Arms Spearhead Pale Ale it is beut and has the hops that LCPA should have. Available at Dans but don't tell anybody.


Just bought a 10pk. Best before February 2016. Maybe I got a bad batch.......

It's light copper and fizzy and smells nice and malty and a bit hoppy, but the flavour is wrong. Yes I get the nice passionfruit from the Nelson, but it matches badly with whatever they did with the beer. Stale sweetness is sticking to the sides of my mouth. Never again. 

Just googled the address on the box and it is Asahi.


----------



## Tahoose (13/5/15)

Asahi Australia, own and make cricketers arms, and are responsible for importing the proper asahi from Japan. Which is a different company. 

The other asahi is brewed in aus under license by CUB. This also tastes nothing like the real thing.


----------



## panzerd18 (13/5/15)

What about the 250ml VB grenades?


----------



## Topher (13/5/15)

panzerd18 said:


> What about the 250ml VB grenades?


Memories.......

Back in school in the 90s we could split a case of throw downs with some mates and two of us with cargo pants and a good flanno could sneak all the booze into those great under18 band nights.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/5/15)

panzerd18 said:


> What about the 250ml VB grenades?


Back in the days, when life was simpler and we had no internet, the boys and I would chip in to get a carton of throw downs for about $16 and head of to the river. In those much younger days, I swear there was a shop that sold beer at the distance that the carton would run out


----------



## gezzanet (13/5/15)

B


----------



## spog (13/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Coopers Mild at my nearest Bottle shop $34.....
> 
> Sheaf Stout 6pack $17
> 
> ...


$ 34:00 for a slab of Coopers Mild, I'm in the same state it's made in and the best price ( Coopers Mild being my drink apart from home brew ) is $ 37:00 a slab,not happy about that ! Oops wrong topic.


----------



## sponge (14/5/15)

gezzanet said:


> B


I agree entirely.


----------

